
WhatsApp Is Down - aginovski
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/whatsapp-down-not-working-picture-voice-messages-photo-video-download-failed-a8986406.html
======
tsjq
governments testing their kill switches

------
the-dude
FB pictures and movies not loading.

~~~
paganel
Same for me.

~~~
the-dude
Problem seems to have resolved here ( NL )

